# Lake Ashtabula Fishing Derby Cancelled



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

The fishing derby scheduled for January 15th on Lake Ashtabula has been cancelled.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Because...?


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Because...?


Snow, Slush, and Water on the ice.


----------

